# My Valentine-themed jewelry



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)

Just some costume and other pieces.


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2018)

I love the little cherubs....


----------



## Lara (Feb 14, 2018)

Very pretty collection, debodun. Happy Valentines Day


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2018)

Lara said:


> Very pretty collection, debodun. Happy Valentines Day



Thank you.


----------

